# genlop i brak CPU w bazie, jak ja uaktualnić?

## spinerr

Witam,

na stronie http://gentoo.linuxhowtos.org/compiletimeestimator/ pisza że jeśli brak jest twojego procesora na liście to należy im przesłać wg instrukcji:

```
please send your cpu info by sending an output of "genlop -ntl" and the contents of your /proc/cpuinfo to feature at linuxhowtos org and your cpu will be included.

Wanted CPU information

If you have a CPU not listed above please send in a genlop report as mentioned above.

```

Tylko gdzie to przesłać? na ich maila (jaki?), jakiś formularz? a może wkleić to do tego okna gdzie sie podaje pakiety?

Może ktoś wie?

----------

## Jacekalex

Pierwszy raz widze tą stronę linuxhowtos, i wydaje mi się, że lepiej wyjdziesz trzymając się oficjalnej dokumentacji i wiki Gentoo.

Co do konfiguracji Cflags - flagi procka, to tu jest opis:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags

A tu jest polska dokumentacja:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/

Co do wysyłania cpuinfo - to radziłbym poslać maila do autora lub inny kontakt na stronie, względnie forum lub irc tego serwisu.

----------

## spinerr

>Co do konfiguracji Cflags - flagi procka, to tu jest opis: 

nie chodzi mi o żadne flagi tylko o to, że istnieje takie fajne narzędzie "genlop" które podaje szacowany czas kompilacji pakietu z zależnościami. Np. poda Ci jak długo będzie się kompilowało libreoffice na twoim kompie. Narzędzie działa tak,  że przeszukuje dane o wcześniejszej kompilacji i wyświetla je na ekranie, jeśli brak danych nt. jakiegoś pakietu, to można użyć przełącznika "-q" i wtedy genlop przegląda swoją bazę w internecie - no i jeśli w bazie nic nie znajdzie nt. danego proca to prosi o przesłanie info o CPU i genlop -ntl, kóre to pokazuje czasy kompilacji istniejących na danym kompie pakietów, aby wzbogacić bazę danych i aby inni mogli z tego skorzystać. Tego adresu nie wziąłem nie wiadomo skąd tylko właśnie genlop go podaje więc musi to być oficjalna strona. Cały problem, że nie ma podane na tej stronie gdzie to dokładnie wysłać! Więc jak mam wspomóc ten ciekawy projekt?  :Smile: 

p.s

polska dokumentacja jest niestety przestarzała w wielu miejscach - lepiej korzystać z angielskiej.

----------

## Grosik

Na stronie, którą podałeś jest napisane:

 *Quote:*   

> If your real time differs a lot or your cpu is missing, please send your cpu info by sending an output of "genlop -ntl" and the contents of your /proc/cpuinfo to feature at linuxhowtos org and your cpu will be included.

 

----------

## spinerr

hehe zrozumiałem to jako wyślij używając właściwości (feature) tej strony, a to jest część adresu email zapisanego w formie antyspamowej.

 LOL

----------

